# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  تفريغ خطبة "فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ" للشيخ محمد حسان

## صمت النبلاء

إن الحمد لله نحمده، ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن سيدنا محمداً عبده ورسوله، البشير، النذير، السراج، المزهر، المنير، خير الأنبياء مقاماً، وأحسن الأنبياء كلاماً. لبنة تمامهم، ومسك ختامهم، رافع الإصر والأغلال، الداعي إلى خير الأقوال، والأعمال، والأحوال. الذي بعثه ربه جل وعلا بالهدى ودين الحق بين يدي الساعة بشيراً ونذيراً وداعياً إليه بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً، فختم به الرسالة وعلم به من الجهالة وهدى به من الضلالة وفتح به أعين عميا وآذاناً صمى وقلوب غلفى وتركنا بأبي وأمي على المحجة البيضاء ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك.
اللهم وكما آمنا به ولم نره، فلا تفرق بيننا وبينه حتى تدخلنا مدخله، وأوردنا يا رب بفضلك وبرحمتك حوضه الأصفى، واسقنا منه بيده الشريفة شربة هنيئة مريئة لا نرد ولا نظمأ بعدها أبداً يا أرحم الراحمين.
أحبتي في الله "فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ".
هذه رسالتي اليوم إلى أهل بورسعيد، أصحاب التاريخ المجيد، أصحاب البطولة والكفاح والشرف، لا يزايد على تاريخ هذا البلد الكريم إلا مزايد.
فأهل بورسعيد تاريخهم طويل مشرق مجيد، قبل افتتاح قناة السويس ببعيد، وعلى هذا المنبر المبارك خطبت لكم خطبة بعنوان "بورسعيد تاريخ مجيد"، أرجوا أن تراجعوها ليعيى كل من يعيش على هذه الأرض الطيبة قيمة، وقدر، ومكانة، وقامة هذا البلد.
أردت اليوم أن أوجه لحضراتكم هذه الرسالة بصفة خاصة، ولكل مصري يعيش على أرض مصر الطيبة بصفة عامة. "فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ".
أعلم أن المحن كثيرة، وأن الفتن شديدة، وأن الابتلاءات متعددة.
فـ إلى كل مبتلى، إلى من ابتُلِيَ في نفسه، وماله، وولده، ورزقه، وصحته، وزوجه، وأسرته، إلى كل من تعرض لأي نوع من أنواع البلاء، فصبر جميل.
الصبر مثل اسمه مر مذاقته ..... لكن عواقبه أحلى من العسل
إن الله تعالى قد جعل الصبر جواداً لا يكبو، وجنداً لا يُهزم، وحصناً لا يُهدم.
فالصابرون.. في معية الملك، ويا لها من معية. إنها معية الحفظ، والنصر، والمدد، والتأييد، إنها معية الرزق، والبركة، والرحمة،[..وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ (46)]الأنفال. والصابرون محبوبون لرب العالمين قال جل وعلا:[..وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ..(1  46)]آل عمران. بل ويبين الحق جل جلاله أن الإمامة في الدين لا تنال إلا إذا تزوج الصبر باليقين. قال رب العالمين:[ وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ (24)]السجدة.. وبين كرامة الصابرين حين تدخل الملائكة عليهم الجنة لتهنئهم لتبارك لهم مكانتهم عند ربهم فقال سبحانه:[..وَالْمَلائِكَة  ُ يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِم مِّن كُلِّ بَابٍ (23) سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُم بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ (24)]الرعد. بل وأعطاهم ما لم يُعط غيرهم جل جلاله، قال سبحانه:[وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الأَمْوَالِ وَالأنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ (155)]. البشرى لك من الله أيها الصابر، أيها المبتلى الصابر، البشرى لك من الله[..وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ (155) الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156) أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ (157)]البقرة.
أيها المبتلى في ولدك.. أيها المبتلى في رزقك.. أيها المبتلى في صحتك.. أيها المبتلى في صبرك ونفسك بالضيق والنكد والهم.. 
أيها المبتلى.. اصبر فلقد جمع الله لك من البشريات ما لم يجمعه لغيرك من أمة محمد. [أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ (157)]البقرة. بل وبين جل جلاله أنه لا يعلم أجر الصابرين إلا الله فقال جل علاه:[..إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (10)]الزمر. وإذا جاءت الهدية من عند الملك جاءت مضمخة بطيبه فكيف إذا كان العطاء ممن لا تنفد خزائنه جل جلاله:[..إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (10)]الزمر
ألم أقل لك حبيبي..
الصبر مثل اسمه مر مذاقته ..... لكن عواقبه أحلى من العسل؟.
الابتلاء شديد يحتاج إلى صبر جميل..
ما هو الصبر؟. وما هو الصبر الجميل؟.
الصبر هو المنع والحبس، حبس النفس عن الجزع، وحبس اللسان عن التشكي، وحبس الجوارح عن المعاصي، وهو ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
صبرٌ أو صبرٍ وكلاهما يصح لغة، صبر على المأمور، أي صبر على الطاعة، وصبر عن المحظور، أي صبر عن المعصية، وصبر على المقدور أي صبر على البلاء.
أكرر عليك حبيبي في الله..
الصبر ثلاثة أقسام: صبر على المأمور أي صبر على الطاعة، وصبر عن المحظور أي صبر عن المعصية، وصبر على المقدور أي على البلاء، على ما قدره الله عليك من المصائب والمحن والابتلاءات.
بل اعلم حبيبي.. أنه لا يتم لك إيماناً، ولا يكتمل إيمانك، إلا بالإيمان بالقضاء والقدر، إلا بالإيمان بالقدر خيره وشره. هكذا قال الصادق خيره وشره، قال الإمام مسلم:"حدثني أبو خيثمة زهير ابن حرب حدثنا وكيع عن كهمس عن عبد الله بن بريده عن يحيي بن يعمر قال: كان أول من قال في القدر بالبصرة معبد الجهني فانطلقت أنا وحميد بن عبد الرحمن الحميري حاجين أو معتمرين. فقلنا: لو لقينا أحد من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسألناه عن ما يقول هؤلاء في القدر. قال: فوفق لنا عبد الله بن عمر داخلاً المسجد. فاكتنفته أنا وصاحبي، أحدنا عن يمينه والآخر عن شماله، وظننت أن صاحبي سيكل الكلام إلي -أي سيدع لي سؤال عبد الله ابن عمر-. فقلت: أبا عبد الرحمن -ينادى على ابن عمر- أبا عبد الرحمن إنه قد ظهر قبلنا ناس يقرأون القرآن ويتقفرون العلم- أي يبحثون عن غوامضه وخوافيه ودقائق مسائله، وذكر من شأنهم معظماً مفخماً لهم، ويزعمون أن لا قدر، وأن الأمر أنف أي مستأنف لا يعلمه الله إلا بعد أن يقع. فقال عبد الله ابن عمر: إذا لقيت أولئك فأخبرهم أني بريء منهم وأنهم برآء مني. والذي يحلف به عبد الله بن عمر لو أن لأحدهم مثل أحد ذهب فأنفقه ما قبل الله منه حتى يؤمن بالقدرثم ساق الحديث الطويل حدثني أبي عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال: بينما نحن جلوس عند النبي صلى الله وسلم، إذ طلع علينا رجل شديد بياض الثياب، شديد سواد الشعر، لا يُرى عليه أثر السفر، ولا يعرفه منا أحد، فجلس إلى النبي وأسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه ووضع كفيه على فخذيه وقال: يا محمد -صلى الله عليه وآله الطيبين وأصحابه الغر الميامين-. يا محمد أخبرني عن الإسلام. قال: الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله، وتقيم الصلاة وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلاً. قال: صدقت. قال عمر: فعجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه. الشاهد من الحديث ثم قال: أخبرني عن الإيمان. قال: أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره".
أيها المؤمن هل تذوقت حلاوة الإيمان بالقدر خيره وشره؟.
لن تتذوق طعم الإيمان بالقدر خيره وشره، إلا إذا استسلمت لقدر الله كله خيره وشره وأنت في غاية الحب لله، والرضا عن الله. ليس معنى ذلك أن تتكاسل وأن تتواكل وأن تقول أنا مستسلم لقدره دون أن ءأخذ بأسباب العز، وأسباب النصر وأسباب الإبداع، وأسباب التقدم، وأسباب التمكين.
فالتوكل على الله: صدق اعتماد القلب على الله مع الأخذ بالأسباب.
قال حبيبنا المصطفى كما في مسند أحمد بسند صحيح من حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه:"لو أنكم توكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدوا خماصاً -أي وبطونها فارغة- وتروح بطانه". أي ترجع بالمساء في وقت الروحة وقد رزقها من يرزق الكفار، أفا يرزق ربك الكفار وينسى أن يرزق من وحدوا العزيز الغفار.
حقق الإيمان بالقدر خير وشره..


يتبع بإذن الله.

----------


## صمت النبلاء

واعلم حبيبي أنه.. ما من مصيبة تقع بك –أسأل الله أن يرفع عني وعنكم وعن مصر كل المصائب- لا تقع مصيبة إلا بإذنه. [مَا أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن نَّبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ (22)]الحديد. –خلي بالك- [لِكَيْلا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ ..(23)]الحديد..
حبيبي..
كن عن همومك معرضاً ..... ودع الأمور إلى القضا
وانعم بطول سلامة ..... تسليك عن ما قد مضي
فلربما اتسع المضيق ..... وربما ضاق الفضا
الله يفعل ما يشاء ..... فلا تكن متعرضاً
فإن اعترضت على قدره فاخرج من ملكه، اخرج من سلطانه، واعلم بأنك لن تستطيع أن تخرج من سلطانه إلى سلطان غيره ولا من ملكه إلى مُلك غيره، فليعظم منه حذرك، وليكثر منه وجلك، وراقب ربك في السر والعلن، وإن ابتلاك بابتلاء فاعلم بأنه لطالما مَنْ عليك بالفضل والنعم.
آنسيت نعمه؟.. آنسيت فضله؟.. آنسيت جوده، وعطائه، وكرمه؟..
آنسيت أنه جل وعلا قد خلقك موحداً وأرسل لك محمداً؟..
إنها نعمة من أجلَّ النعم، والله لو سجدنا لله شكراً لنوفيه حق هذه النعمة ما استطعنا
ووما زادني فخراً وتيهاً.....وكدت بأخمصي أطأ الثريا
دخولي تحت قولك يا عبادي.....وإن صيرت أحمد لي نبياً
دخلت مع بعض إخواني إلى زيارة أبنائنا وبناتنا في مستشفى الأمراض العقلية، وأنا أعلم أنه لا يفكر فيهم أحد، إلا من رحم ربي، فأخذنا بعض الهدايا، وقلت لإخواني هيا لنزور هؤلاء المساكين، وذهبنا، وقدر الله أن ندخل العنبر الأول للنساء.
والله يا إخواني.. جاءت فتاة من أجمل ما خلق ربك خرجت من السنة الثانية من كلية الطب، من كليتها إلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية، وجاءت هذه الفتاة وأخذت هذا الغطاء الذي على رأسي ووضعته على رأسها ثم وضعته مرة أخرى على رأسي، ثم أخذته وطرحته على الأرض، ثم بكت بصوت مرتفع، ثم ضحكت ضحكاً هستيرياً متتالية، كل هذا في دقيقتين لا يزيد، وبعد ذلك وقفت لتتجرد من ملابسها كما ولدتها أمها، فبكيت وخرجت مسرعاً. 
وأنا أقول لإخواني معي أشهد الله ثم أشهدكم أنني ما شكرت الله على نعمة العقل قبل هذه اللحظة.
هل شكرت الله عليها؟.
هل شكرت الله على نعمة التوحيد؟.
هل شكرت الله على نعمة أنك منتسب إلى محرر العبيد محمد بن عبد الله؟.
هل شكرت الله أنك منتسب لخير أمة على وجة الأرض؟.
هل شكرت الله على نعمة العقل؟.
هل شكرت الله على نعمة الصحة؟.
هل شكرت الله على نعمة ما أعطاك طيلة السنوات الماضية حتى تضطجر وتتألم إن ابتلاك بابتلاء.. لماذا؟.
ليختبر به إيمانك..!
نعم.. اعلم أن الابتلاء ليس بسبب انتقام الله من المؤمن المبتلى.
لأن بعض أحبابي من أهل بورسعيد حدثتني سيدة فاضلة وهي تبكي بكاءاً مريراً لأنها فقدت ولدها في الأحداث الماضية، وقالت: يا شيخ.. آليس هذا من غضب الله عليّ؟. أهلي يقولون لي أنت افتريتِ في الأيام الماضية، والله ينتقم منك.
أختاه ألم يبتلي الله محمد؟. والجواب: بلى.
هل ابتلى الله سيدنا رسول الله لأنه جل جلاله غاضباً عليه؟. حاشا، وكلا.
لا يا أختي.. الابتلاء له مراتب.
تدبروا هذا التأصيل المهم لأنه يريح العقل والقلب معاً.
الابتلاء مراتب: المرتبة الأولى: للتمحيص. يعني ايه؟.. يعني للاختبار.
كثير من الناس يمشي على الطريق إن حصل المكاسب والمغانم، ربحت التجارة، وصح الأولاد، يقولك كدة زي الفل، كدة تمام الحمد لله.
لا يعرف حقيقة إيمانه ولا قدر وحجم إيمانه، فتأتي المحنة، ويأتي الابتلاء.
يبتلى المؤمن على حسب دينه كما في سنن الترمذي من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص بسند صحيح:"قيل يا رسول الله..! أي الناس أشد ابتلاءاً؟.قال: الأنبياء، ثم الأمثل، فالأمثل، يُبتلى الرجل على حسب دينه". فإن كان في دينه صلابة زيد له في البلاء، وإن كان في دينه رقه، ابتلي على حسب دينه. اسمع! "وما يبرح البلاء بالعبد حتى يتركه يمشي على الأرض وليس عليه خطيئة[/color]".
تمحيص، اختبار. يأتي البلاء، فيصبر المؤمن، ويثبت، ولا يحيد عن طريق ربه أبداً، بل يتشبث بالدرب ويبكي بين يدي الرب ويقول إلهي وسيدي ومولاي..
بك استجير ومن يجير سواكا..... فأجر ضعيفاً يحتمي بحماكا
إني ضعيف استعين على قوي ..... ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعض قواكا
أذنبت يا ربي وقادتني ذنوب ..... ما لها من غافر إلاكا
دنياي غرتني وعفوك شدني ..... ما حيلتي في هذه أو ذاكا
لو أن قلبي شك لم يكُ مؤمناً ..... بكريم عفوك ما غوى وعصاكا
رباه رباه ها أنا ذا خلصت من الهوى ..... واستقبل القلب الخلي هواكا
رباه قلب تائب ناجاك أترده وترد صادق توبتي.....حاشاك ترفض تائباً حاشاك
فاليرضى عني الناس أو فليسخطوا ..... أنا لم أعد أسعى لغير رضاكا
يثبت المؤمن لا ينقص على عقبيه. –اسمع لربك-:[وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ (11)]. الحج. هذا هو الخاسر.
فتأتي المحن لتظهر الإنسان لنفسه أمام نفسه، تعلم الآن حقيقة إيمانك في وقت الرخاء وفي وقت النعم، فتأتي المحن فيظهر المعدن الأصيل.
ولذلك أنا أقول.. الصادق الذي يُظهر الآن في عهد الحرية المفرطة جميل خلقه وعذب لفظه وحلو بيانه، لا يدعي العنترية الجوفاء، لأنه يعلم أن القانون مغيب الآن، لا يخشى سلطاناً، ولا قانوناً، ولا مسئولاً.
الأصيل صاحب الدين والخلق، هو الذي يراقب العلي الأعلى لا يراقب القانون الأعمى، لا يخشى أحداً إلا الله، فهو فوق أي أرض وتحت أي سماء، يخاف الغيبة، يخاف النميمة، يخاف الحرام، لا يؤذي أحد، لا يحرق مؤسسة، لا يدمر ممتلكاً عاماً أو خاصاً، لا يقذف مسلماً، لا ينتهك عرضاً، لا ينتقل من فضائية إلى فضائية ليذبح الشرفاء، لينال من الأطهار الأخيار بلا وازع من خلق أو دين أو ضمير.
الصادق هو الذي يراقب ربه فوق أي أرض وتحت أي سماء.
اللهم اجعلني وإياكم من الصادقين، ورد أهل مصر إلى الحق والخلق رداً جميلاً يا أرحم الراحمين.
يأتي البلاء ليمحص الله به أهل الإيمان
تمحيص.. اختبار. هتثبت.. ولا هتنكص على عقبيك؟. ولا هتنسى النعم والفضل؟. ولا هتنسى ربك؟.
طيب. ثبت المؤمن، يرتقي إلى المرتبة الثانية من مراتب الابتلاء وهي: التطهير.
اصبري يا أختاه، اصبري يا أماه، اصبر أيها الوالد المبتلى، فأنت تُطهر بالابتلاء من كل ذنب، ومن كل سيئة، وتقصير.
ما دليلك على هذا؟..
كلام البشير النذير، الذي رواه الإمام البخاري وغيره من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري، أن الحبيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:"ما يصيب المسلم شيء من نصب ولا وصب ولا هم ولا حزن ولا أذى ولا غم حتى الشوكة يشاكها إلا كفر الله بها من خطاياه".
تطهير.. أبشر إذن.
"عجباً لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيراً له وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيراً له". فأنت على خير في السراء والضراء إن صبرت.
"ما يصيب المؤمن من نصب ولا وصب ولا هم ولا حزن ولا أذى ولا غم حتى الشوكة إلا كفر الله بها من خطاياه".
وفي رواية البخاري من حديث عبد الله ابن مسعود:"أنه دخل على الحبيب المصطفى وهو ينتفض من شدة الحمى-رسول الله مبتلى-
حتى كان العباس لا يطيق أن يضع يده على جسد النبي من شدة الحمى والحرارة وهو من هو؟.. هو حبيب الحق، هو صاحب القلب الموصول بالرب جل جلاله. فقال عبد الله ابن مسعود:"يا رسول الله، إنك لتوعك وعكاً شديداً. قال: أجل يا عبد الله، إني لأوعك كما يوعك الرجلان منكم. فقال عبد الله ابن مسعود: ذلك بأن لك أجرين يا رسول الله. قال: أجل. ما يصيب المسلم أذى شوكة فما فوقها إلا كفر الله بها سيئاته كما تحط الشجرة ورقها".
فالابتلاء يحط الله به سيئاتك، وذنوبك، وتقصيرك، وما أعظم تقصيرنا في حق ربنا جل جلاله.
أيها المؤمن آلا تسجد لربك شُكراً لأنك في حال السراء وفي حال الضراء مع الصبر في نعيم مع ربك جل جلاله.
عجباً لأمرك أيها المؤمن، إن رزقك الله نعمة شكرت فزادك،:[وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ  ..(7)]إبراهيم. 
وإن قدر عليك محنة ومصيبة وابتلاء، فصبرت. طهرك ورفعك. نعم.. إن طهرت ولا زال البلاء قائماً، فاعلم بأن ربك يريد لك شيئاً آخر.
ابتلاني للتمحيص فثبت، وظل الابتلاء قائماً.
علمتنا أن الله يريد أن يطهرني وطهرت ولا زال البلاء قائماً،
اعلم بأنه جل جلاله يريد لك ما أراده لرسله وأنبيائه، وعلى رأسهم إمامهم الأعظم محمد. 
فما ابتلى الله نبينا ليمحصه، أبداً. وما ابتلى ربنا نبينا ليطهره، أبداً. [لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ..(2)]الفتح.
إذن لماذا ابتلاه؟.. 
اسمع الجواب.. ليرفع به درجته عنده جل وعلا.
فإن ابتُليت فمحصت فصبرت، وطُهرت فصبرت، فاعلم أن الله يريد لك من الفضل ما لا يخطر لك على قلب أو عقل، يريد لك مقاماً أراده لنبيه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما ابتلاه ربه ليمحصه، وما ابتلاه ربه ليطهره، بل ابتلاه ربه ليرفع درجته عنده جل وعلا، ولك من ذلك أوفر الحظ والنصيب.
ألم تسمع عن امرأة أرملة توفي زوجها كما في الحديث الذي رواه أبو يعلى بسند حسن يقول المصطفى:"أنا أول من يفتح باب الجنة -صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه- فأرى أمرأة تبادرني- أي تسابقني- تريد أن تدخل الجنة معي كتفها في كتف المصطفى. :"فأرى امرأة تبادرني فأقول لها: ويحكِ من أنتِ؟. فتقول: أنا امرأة قعدت على أيتام لي". صبرت على أولادي بعد موت والدهم، صبرت على أولادي، فربيت أولادي بالحلال واتقيت الله في زوجي حتى بعد موته، حفظت عرضه، وشرفه، وكرامته، ورجولته، ومروءته، ولم أخنه لا في حياته ولا بعد مماته.
صبرت.. هذه درجتها ومنزلتها مع الصادق المصدوق الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى.
إذاً اصبر أيها الوالد، واصبري أيتها الأم، وصبر أيها المسلم الذي يعيش على أرض مصر في نكد وهم.
واعلم بأن الصبر الجميل هو الصبر الذي يستعلي فيه صاحبه عن الشكوى للخلق.
لا يصبر خوفاً من الناس، ولا طمعاً فيما عند الناس.
لا يصبر من أجل أن يقول الناس صبر فلان.. ما أعظمه، ما أروعه من رجل.
ولا يصبر من أن يقول الناس جزع فلان، كان يصدع رؤوسنا بالتذكره قبل ذلك وحين ما ابتلي جذع ولم يصبر.
لم يصبر من أجل هذا، إنما هو يصبر لله، يريد وجه الله، يريد ما عند الله، يستعلي عن الشكوى.
يستعلي عن الشكوى!!
أتريد أن تقول أنه لا يجوز للمسلم إذا ابلتي بابتلاء ومصيبة أن لا يشكو حاله لربه؟.
كلا.. كلا.
فالشكوى نوعان: فشكوى إلى الله، وشكوى من الله.
الشكوى من الله: عافاني الله وإياكم منها، لا تليق بالمؤمن الذي ذاق طعم الإيمان وعرف ربه جل جلاله بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى، بل هو مع كل محنة في غاية الحب لله، وفي غاية الرضا عن الله، ويعلم أن ما قدره له ربه ومولاه، مقدر ومكتوب قبل أن يخلق الله السموات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة، فإن وقعت المصيبة، تذكر النعماء، وصبر لرب الأرض والسماء، وتضرع إليه جل جلاله، وشكى إليه حاله، فالشكوى إليه لا ينافي الصبر. ألم تقرأ قول الله عن نبي الله يعقوب الذي قال لأولاده:[..فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ (18)]يوسف. ومع ذلك شكى يعقوب حاله إلى الله فقال:[ قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (86)] يوسف. وأثنى الله على عبده أيوب فقال:[..إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ (44)]ص. ومع ذلك شكى أيوب حاله إلى الملك الوهاب:[وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (38)]الأنبياء.
فالشكوى إلى الله فيها راحة هيا قم في الليل واطرح بذل وانكسار..
يا أهل مصر قوموا واسألوا الله الواحد القهار فوالله ليس لها من دونه كاشفة، إلجأو إليه جل جلاله وارفعوا إليه أكف الضراعة أن يرفع عن مصر البلاء وأن يرفع عن مصر الوباء وأن يرفع عن بورسعيد الفتن والمحن وأن يرزقنا فضله وألا يقطع عنا رحمته، وألَّا يحرمنا بركته، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
الجأ إليه..
أنا إن تبت مناني.....وإن أذنب رجاني
وإن أعرضت ناداني..... وإن أقبلت أدناني
وإن أحسنت جازاني.....وإن أسأت عافاني
إلهي أنت رحماني..... فصرف عني أحزاني
أين المفر؟. فأين تذهبون؟.. إلا إلى الملك.. لمن نرفع أكف الضراعة إلا إلى الرحمن..
يا رب.. يا رب..
ترى حالنا وتعلم ضعفنا وتعلم ما وصلت إليه بلادنا فارفع اللهم غضبك ومقتك عنا ولا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا وأنزل علينا فضلك وبركتك ورحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
هل تعلم أخي الحبيب أن سيد الصابرين، وإمام الصابرين، وقائد الغر الميامين، هل تعلم أن حبيبك المصطفى وهو صاحب القلب الموصول بالله جل جلاله يحتاج مع شدة المحن والفتن والابتلاءات يحتاج إلى أن يأمره ربه بالصبر.. مرة؟ اتنين؟ تلاتة؟ اربعة؟ خمسة؟ عشرة؟ خمستاشر ؟.. لما تقولي اصبر.. حاضر. اصبر.. حاضر. اصبر..حاضر يا أخي.
هل تعلم أن حبيبك المصطفى أمره ربه بالصبر في القرآن عشرين مرة؟. اصبر ثمانية عشر مرة، بفعل الأمر[/COLOR] [اصبر]، ومرتين[اصطبر].
إلى هذا الحد؟.. نعم.
ذكر الله في القرآن كله تسعين مرة، تسعين مرة لجلال هذا الخُلُق، لحاجتنا إليه.
فالمؤمن في حال المصيبة يحتاج إلى من يذكره بنعمة الصبر، وخُلُق الصبر، أما الرضا فهو أنس العابدين، ومستراح المقربين، لا ينال الرضا كل أحد من أمة سيد المرسلين. 
اللهم ارزقنا مقام الرضا. وأنزلنا منزل الرضا يا أرحم الراحمين.
ليس بعد الرضا إلا الجنة. اللهم ارزقنا الصبر ولا تحرمنا من مقام الرضا.
فالصبر واجب، والرضا مستحب، لأنه لا يقدر على الرضا كل أحد.



يتبع بإذن الله.

----------


## صمت النبلاء

تدبر هذا التأصيل المهم..
الصبر واجب على المؤمن والرضا مستحب. إذ لو كان الرضا واجباً لأثم الكل إلا ما رحم ربي .
فلا يستطيع كل أحد أن ينزل منزل الرضا، وأن يكون محباً لربه في حال الضراء كحبه تماماً لربه في حال السراء. لا يتعكر قلبه ولا يتغير فؤاده ولا تهدأ نبره دعاءه وتذللـه، فأنت في حال السراء في غاية الرضا والانشراح والسعادة.
وفي حال الضراء، هل يفتر لسانك عن ذكره؟.. هل يفتر قلبك عن حبه؟.. هل يفتر قلبك عن شكره؟..هل يتغير فؤادك لربك سبحانه وتعالى؟..
لذا جعل ديننا ونبينا الصبر واجباً. ففي صحيح البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما:"ومن يتصبر يصبره الله، وما أعطي أحد عطاءاً خيراً وأوسع من الصبر".
اعلم أنني أطلت عليكم لكن شجعني أني أحدثكم عن الصبر وأعلم أنكم ستصبرون رزقني الله وإياكم الصبر وأنزلني وأياكم منزل الرضا.
وأسأل الله أن يتقبل مني ومنكم وأقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم.
الخطبة الثانية
الحمد لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ولي الصابرين، وأشهد أن سيدنا ونبينا محمد عبد الله ورسوله، اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.
مع تذكيري لأهل بورسعيد بالصبر.
أؤكد على حرمة الدماء، فالدماء لها حرمة.
أرجوا أن يحافظ شعب مصر كله على الدماء، لا أقول الدماء خط أحمر كما يقول أهل الإعلاميون.. لا
بل التعدي على الدماء خسران للدنيا والآخرة:[وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُّتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا (93)]النساء.
قال جل جلاله:[مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَن قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا..(32)]المائدة.
وقال الصادق الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى كما في البخاري من حديث ابن عمر:"لا يزال المؤمن في فسحة من دينه ما لم يصب دماً حراماً".
أيها الشاب.. ولدي الغالي.. ابني الحبيب.. يا أهل مصر.
حافظوا على الدماء احذر غضب وانتقام رب الأرض والسماء، إياك أن تشير بسلاح أبيض أو ناري إلى وجه أخيك. سواء كان مسلماً أو قبطياً نصرانياً يعيش معنا على هذه الأرض فله حق.
إياك أن تشير بسلاح إلى أخيك، قد لا تملك نفسك فتخسر دنياك وأخراك، أنا لم أجد وعيد في القرآن كله كـ وعيد قاتل النفس:[..فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا (93)]النساء. أي وعيد هذا؟.
أؤكد على حرمة الدماء، وأؤكد على وجوب عودة الحق لأصحابه، فمصر لن تقوم إلا بالعدل، بلا لا تقوم الدنيا كلها إلا بالعدل. قال ابن تيمية:"إنما تستقيم أمور الناس بالعدل فإذا أقيم أمر الدنيا بالعدل قامت وإن لم يكن لصاحبها في الدين من خلاق، وما لم يكن أمر الدنيا بالعدل لم تقم وإن كان لصاحبها من الإيمان ما يجزى به في الآخرة، فالله يقيم دولة العدل وإن كانت كافرة، ولا يقيم دولة الظلم وإن كانت مسلمة، فالدنيا تدوم مع العدل والكفر ولا تدوم مع الظلم والإسلام".
نريد أن تعود الحقوق إلى كل صاحب حق بعينه.
ثم أؤكد على حرمة الممتلكات، حرمة المؤسسات.
حذاري أن تطلب حقك بظلم وإلا سيخذلك ربك.. اطلب حقك بحق لا تقطع طريقاً الطريق ليس ملك لك.
لا تدمر مؤسسة.. لا تحرق منشأة. حافظوا على قناة السويس بأرواحكم ودمائكم.
احفظوا الميناء، فمصر ليست ملك للرئيس، ولا للحكومة، ولا لأي وزارة، مصر ملك لكم، ملك لهذا الشعب العبقري الأصيل، حافظوا على مصر، وهيا انهضوا لبناء بلدكم بالعمل، بالإنتاج، بالبذل، بالعطاء.
وأنا أقولها لله.. لا يستطيع أي فصيل في مصر وحده أن يحمل مصر، لا الإخوان، ولا السلفيون، ولا الليبراليون، ولا الأقباط.
لابد أن ننبذ سياسة الإقصاء للآخر. قلتها ألف مرة من أول يوم وأنا أردد هذا وتثبت الأيام صدق هذا.
لابد أن يتنازل الكل في الحكم والمعارضة عن النظرة الشخصية، وعن المصالح الحزبية، لُيعلي الجميع مصلحة مصر من أجل هذا الشعب المقهور المسكين الذي صبر وطال صبره ورب الكعبة.
رسالة مختصرة ما كنت أود أن أعكر بها صفو قلوبكم بعد هذه الآيات النورانية والأحاديث النبوية التي أسعد الله بها قلوبنا وأسماعنا، لكن هذا أيضاً من واجب النصح علي لله ولرسوله ولكتابه ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم ومصر محفوظة بحفظ الله لها، فالأمل في الله لا ينقطع، ثم فيكم أنتم أيها الأخيار يا من تلجأون في الليل والنهار إلى العزيز الغفار. أن يحفظ بلادنا وجميع بلاد المسلمين.
اللهم احفظ مصر يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم اجعل مصر في معيتك، اللهم اجعل مصر في رعايتك، اللهم اجعل مصر في كنفك وأمانك.
اللهم انزل على مصر من رحماتك، واستخرج لمصر من بركاتك، اللهم وفق ولاة الأمر في كل مكان في مصر لما فيه خير البلاد والعباد اللهم وفقهم بتوفيقك وأيدهم بتأييدك يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم لا تدع لأحد منا في هذا الجمع الكريم ذنباً إلا غفرته، ولا مريضاً إلا شفيته، ولا ديناً إلا قضيته، ولا ميتاً لنا إلا رحمته، ولا عاصياً بيننا إلا هديته، ولا طائعاً إلا ثبته، ولا حاجة هي لك رضاً ولنا فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها يا رب العالمين.
اللهم انزل على بورسعيد السكينة والرضا الله.
اللهم وسع أرزاق أهل بورسعيد، ووسع أرزاق أهل مصر يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم فرج كربنا، واكشف همنا، وأزل غمنا، وتولى أمرنا يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم إني أسألك أن تفرج كرب أهلنا في سوريا. اللهم فرج كربهم، واكشف همهم، وتولى أمرهم وأحسن خلاصهم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم استر نساءنا، واحفظ بناتنا وربِ أولادنا، وأصلح شبابنا، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
هذا وما كان من توفيق فمن الله وحده، وما كان من خطأ أو سهو أو نسيان فمني ومن الشيطان.
وأعوذ بالله أن أكون جسراً تعبرون عليه إلى الجنة ويُرمى به في جهنم ثم أعوذ بالله أن أذكركم به وأنساه.

----------

